# Eura Mobil 675VB



## 106661

Hello, just about to take the plunge and buy one of these (after a lot of research!), just wondering if any existing 675 owners could share any advice or tips on it before parting with my entire life savings!

Thanks, Graeme


----------



## 106803

Hi - I'm also about to risk bankruptcy by buying one of these. They seem the perfect layout for a young family.

Could you let me know if you've got yours yet, how it's going and what you ended up having to fork out for it?

Thanks
Jon


----------



## 106661

Hi Jon, yes we did get one, pick it up next Friday, can't wait!

I'll PM you with the details of what we paid etc, cheers


----------



## 106803

Not sure how the PM thing works but my email is [email protected] - many thanks


----------



## 106661

Hi, I've emailed you, cheers

Graeme


----------



## glacier

Hi was at Brownhills in Cannock on Monday getting our Hymer Camp Classic C684 its first habitation check. 

Spent all day there - but that's another story.

They had one of these in stock, priced I think at £39995 or maybe £34995 (may have been another model).

Given we have three kids and a 6/7 berth, this was the only one on site that came close to impressing me. Believe me, the two kids with me and I went in and out of every van three times over out of sheer boredom!

Nice looking van - but more importantly seemed to be of good build quality.

Only thing I didn't like was the split level floor- could see the kids tripping up inside too often. But heh nothing is perfect.

Should think they would offer a £3k discount without a trade in.

Glacier


----------



## hannah29

before the euramobil 810 we now have we had a 695vb sport and loved it...we have 3 kids of various ages (1,9 and 16) and it worked great for us all....we only changed because at the time we first bought we couldn't afford an A class...the eldest one rarely comes with us so we decided it would be nice to have twin singles for the girls and we needed a bigger garage as we take the van skiing during the winter.....personal taste was the only reason we changed and we couldn't fault the van at all....i can honestly say at this moment in time we would never change from buying euramobils. they are a great family van....our little one who is now nearly 2 has mastered the steps now by going down on her bottom.....best of luck with it i am sure you will love it...


----------



## 106803

Thanks to all of you. Now off to Germany to get one!


----------



## ChrisNViv

*675VB*

We bought ours in Frankfurt from Heck Reisemobile. It was new with aircon. We saved about GBP10k on the UK list price (after paying the VATman) but I guess that would have been eroded by effective haggling. We have to live with a left hooker of course but that is not a disadvantage in my view. Our kids are 7 & 8 and the layout works well in all but one respect - the two belted rear passenger seats are side by side. This makes for sporadic outbursts of sectarian violence when the DVD isn't running. I would echo earlier views about a good, solid van. Terrific unit for winter sports. The only aftermarket stuff we had to do was alarm and Gaslow.
Have fun
CnV


----------



## 106661

Well done! You wont be disappointed. We took our 675 for its maiden voyage last weekend, 2 nights in the Yorkshire Dales, and it was just perfect, exactly as we'd hoped.


----------

